

IBM updates COBOL to extend System/z into the cloud - profquail
http://www.v3.co.uk/v3-uk/news/2269054/ibm-updates-cobol-to-extend-system-javascript-void-0-z-into-the-cloud

======
ciclista
Wow, COBOL. Twenty or so years ago as a teen it was my second programming
language after learning GW-Basic. For some odd reason it was the language a
local academy was using for it's intermediate and advanced classes, I ended up
writing a video store management program, was pretty proud of that.

Not related to the article, just triggered some fun memories.

